
For Indian SaaS startups, alternative to Paypal for recurring payments? - lazy_nerd
The new directive from RBI has made Paypal an unviable option for SaaS product companies from India. What are other SaaS companies using currently and how has been your experience?
======
dimmuborgir
I don't think Indian SaaS startups should worry about the $500/transaction
limit imposed by RBI. That's pretty huge for SaaS prices.

If you indeed want, there are plenty of alternatives:

<http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/> , <http://chargify.com/> ,
<http://spreedly.com/> , <https://cheddargetter.com/> , <http://recurly.com/>

Of these, Braintree looks most popular and is used by many big names.

~~~
lazy_nerd
Most of the alternatives you listed don't support Indian merchants last I
checked.

------
ankeshk
Check out <http://zaakpay.com/>

Downside: they only work with INR based transactions. No global currency or
even just US$ supported.

~~~
lazy_nerd
We had applied there to try it out as an alpha (beta?) tester but haven't
heard back from them. I hope they launch soon.

~~~
zaakco
Hi @lazy_nerd have you signed up on zaakpay.com? reach us anytime
contact@zaakpay.com or +91-9971713461

~~~
lazy_nerd
yes, signed up on zaakpay.com a few months back. Thanks for the contact
details. Will get in touch shortly.

------
lazy_nerd
AlertPay seems to be viable option. Anyone here has any good/bad experience
with AlertPay?

------
revorad
<http://www.2checkout.com/>

~~~
lazy_nerd
thanks, revorad. Will try it out.

------
cheae
I'm not sure about this, but have you checked moneybookers?

~~~
lazy_nerd
thanks, cheae. I will definitely check it out.

------
europa
Have you checked www.ccavenue.com/ ?

~~~
lazy_nerd
From what I read on quora, CCavenue is a pain to deal with for startups. Also,
they don't support recurring payments.

